# >>----> Show off your longbows!!!!!



## ecalvillo7 (May 5, 2011)

Starting a thread to see everyone´s longbows! I like to see whats out there...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

This is the one I used last year. Right now I'm shooting one very similar, just a bit longer with a different stain.

Next it will be the same, but as a two-piece!


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Omega also. I smoothed out the edges a little and reshaped the grip to my hand. Been enjoying this setup since last November


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

Martin/Damon Howatt Savannah Stealth 
View attachment 4206674


----------



## berzerk64 (Nov 27, 2013)

Second to most recent. 65", 52#. Not a great image of the bow itself, but I love how the camera caught the arrow.


----------



## ecalvillo7 (May 5, 2011)

cool picture!


----------



## flyguysc (Apr 1, 2009)

Bison long bow by Jet Archery


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

This is a 70 inch Falco Trophy Carbon with a couple of competition mods. You can see it is long, because I am long and the bow looks pretty big in comparison. Notice that I am wearing a blazing red shirt, and no camo. This is the course where the IFAA North American Field Archery Championship (NAFAC) will be held in June. There has been a lot of grading and stone work done since the picture was taken. I think I slipped the day this picture was taken, pretty near where I am on the picture. The trails have been improved, first for the NFAA SW Sectional last year, and the NAFAC this year.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

A 64" Buffalo Bow by Big Jim, one of the most beautiful bows I've owned. Ebony and quilted maple. I sold it, but wish I hadn't.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

That's a beaut easykeeper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

68" 50# Ozark Mountain. Nothing fancy but works for me.


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

Centaur glass, cocobolo and yew 62"46#@29"


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Ahunter, you bow looks very much like my Samick red stag 68" 50# long bow. Wrapped my grip area in jute twine to avoid slipping with sweaty hands though.


----------



## mrdimi (Jun 1, 2014)

Here's another Omega Imperial, 64" at 40#. The bow I shoot 99% of the time and loving it.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Just waiting for Kegan to post up some finished picks of that new 2-piece which will be headed my way....

Grant


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

My timberpoint Krakken 2 piece....


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice! That Kraken is a real beauty.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

That is a bucket list bow Ren, gorgeous!


----------



## meatCKR (Sep 29, 2011)

My "New to Me" Great Northern Critter Gitter Special Jack-knife take down. Red Elm Limbs under clear glass. 56" and marked 62# @ 25". Ultimate Hunting weapon - Compact, Powerful, Whisper Quiet and breaks down to be thrown in the back pack.

Steve


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Just got this one, 68" Fox Triple Crown.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## ecalvillo7 (May 5, 2011)

Good shooting!!! how many yards???


----------



## ecalvillo7 (May 5, 2011)

Reviving this post


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

mrdimi said:


> Here's another Omega Imperial, 64" at 40#. The bow I shoot 99% of the time and loving it.
> 
> View attachment 4213754
> 
> ...


Love the way this one is stained.


----------



## whauburger (Dec 14, 2012)

I just got myself my first long bow, OMP Sierra. No pictures yet but I am loving it so far.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I've owned a bunch of Longbows ranging from Hill Style ASL's too the likes of a Timberpoint Kraken and a McCullough Tsunami but my favorites to shoot are the R/D Hybrids which I currently own two fine examples of...

A 64"/45# Border Hawk and a 64"/40# Belcher Longhorn (Custom Shop)...


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Still enjoying my Omegas


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

After all these years I can add one


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Voodoo Kustom. Riser is made from elk antler, elk shed burrs on the limb bolts with mt lion claws on the burr, a bear claw where a tine was, and two elk ivorys. Plus rattlesnake skins.

Bowmania


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Todd 

I love that bow


----------



## archer32 (Dec 16, 2002)

Stalker Coyote


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Falco Legend Vintage Colorwood Custom


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Falco Spirit Custom, full double layers diamond carbon with bamboo core


----------



## CrimsonVelos (Sep 13, 2016)

My Northern Mist Baraga. 60", 50 lb @ 26". Limbs are bamboo core with elm. I've had this one a year but I'm just now putting the time into getting better with it. 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

shooting a long bow uncant and with close stance -----> expert:thumbs_up


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

The first take down longbow I ever built was in 2006 and I was going to South Dakota for mule deer and wanted a bow for that hunt. 52#@28 64" long. Osage/cocobolo riser, osage limbs with bamboo cores, white phenolic and buffalo horn tips, antler burr limb bolts with buffalo horn overlays. I made everything. It is a good shooting bow. I have been meaning to refinish it because the riser got chipped up from the quiver mount and a week of hard hunting in the Black Hills of SD.

The last pic is in 2006, the others just now. The osage really darkened up over the years.


----------



## destroyer 259 (Aug 31, 2010)

Just picked up my new Leon Stewart three piece


----------



## Tim Delf (Jul 6, 2016)

Omega Imperial


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

Can’t wait to post pics of my Bear Ausable! Just got word that it shipped yesterday, so any day now I’ll be in the club


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

I am not the first owner of this 60" Kabekona River Handcrafted Hunting Bow, made by Tim Finley of Kota Bows. 55# @ 28"
It handles my 30" DL just fine.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Thunderchild. Nice little bow.


----------



## 013 (Feb 26, 2018)

Old Mountain Archery "Edge"

View attachment 6436369


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

50# Bear Ausable. My first longbow...heck of a lot different than my recurve!


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

maddog20/20 said:


> 50# Bear Ausable. My first longbow...heck of a lot different than my recurve!
> 
> View attachment 6439131
> View attachment 6439133
> ...



That’s because your shelf is on the wrong side! Congrats on your 1st longbow.. You do realize now you’re going to need a second one....


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

Yooper-travler said:


> That’s because your shelf is on the wrong side! Congrats on your 1st longbow.. You do realize now you’re going to need a second one....


Lol...that explains it!

I think my next one (because I’m in love with wooden bows now) will be probably an Omega Imperial. I would have gotten that first, but just wanted a piece of true tradition in my stable!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tandemcpl (Sep 12, 2013)

*EF-3 Vortex*

Warren Pruitt EF-3 Vortex. 66" 40# @ 26.


----------

